# "A" Bars/Nudge bars



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi all,
Anyone fitted the likes of the "A" bar shown in the link below ??? I am thinking of geting one for my 07 Columbia.... Are there any ohers on the market in the UK that anyone knows about ?

A Bar 63mm Stainless Mach X Trail Mk2 (04 on) MA/K/145/IX - Auto

Best Regards,

Ian D


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

HERE is another UK company for you to check out.


----------



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

*"A" Bars*

Cheers Jalal,
I had seen these, but price wise the others were cheaper and ease of fitting only requires the front tow hiches to be removed and then bolted back on...

Best regards,

Ian D


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries Ian, no matter which nudge bar you decide to buy you have to make sure that it comes with an airbag compliance certificate. Most of the aftermarket nudges don't come with one and this could put you at risk with your insurance, not to mention the risk to yourself if the airbags don't deploy at the time of an accident.


----------



## IanDelve (Dec 6, 2007)

*"A" Bars/Nudge Bars*

Hi Jalal,
Thanks for the advice about the airbag compliance certificate. I have emailed the company that supply the bars, but as yet had no reply. I also found one at the following link and also emailed them for pricing and compliance.
4x4 Accessories at In Car Options - UK 
I was drawn to the first one due to its price and also the fact that it had the "X Trail" logo stenciled out. I like the one that you have on yours, i wish they sold them over here...

Best regards,
Ian D


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mu nudge bar is made in South Africa by a company called Maxe Stainless Steel. They manufacure these nudge bars as OEM product for Nissan South Africa and offer them as standard accessories. It is air-bag compliant and certified as such. You may want to approach them directly to see if they ship one over to you.


----------

